
What Do Corona and Chinese People Have in Common? - thangkan
https://medium.com/@annielennon/what-do-corona-and-chinese-people-have-in-common-64e4210d54f8
======
rasengan
A lot of ignorant people who are unable to understand the layers and
complexities of things tend to group things together that really shouldn’t be.
I see this happening in the world with coronavirus and even on hacker news.

It’s simply ignorance that creates undeserved prejudice.

